# Creating "smart" links



## k1piee (May 20, 2011)

Hi,

Let's say my directories looks like this:



```
/storage/complete/

/storage/week1/foo1
/storage/week1/bar1

/storage/week2/foo2
/storage/week2/bar2
```

Can I somehow link everything in week1 and week2 etc. to complete? So it looks like this:


```
/storage/complete/foo1
/storage/complete/bar1
/storage/complete/foo2
/storage/complete/bar2
```

And when I delete week1, foo1 and bar1 gets deleted in complete too? Or do I have to make a script that cleans that up?

NOTE: foo1, bar1 etc. is also directories containing many files.

Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2011)

You can use hard or softlinks to populate the complete directory but you're going to have to script something for the delete action.


----------



## k1piee (May 20, 2011)

Okey, I had hoped there where some kind of "smart link" that recognized when the target had been deleted or something like that. ah well, better start scripting then


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 20, 2011)

Have you seen that things in, err, any OS available?


----------



## k1piee (May 21, 2011)

No, err, that's why I asked.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 22, 2011)

That's, err, enough.


----------

